# Whitebass ice fishing



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Have u guys ever caught them before thought the ice?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

4 years ago when we had the real good ice at CJ Brown I caught them for 2 days straight out in front of the visitors center It was alot of fun on ice rods. Used gold katmasters with the white hair on the end tipped with a minnow head.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, they like to chase a fast moving jig.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lake Erie off Catawba. Catch some monsters


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Years ago at mosquito wb bob and I got into some out from the cemetery but none since.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I got into them while walleye ice fishing w/ Sonars years ago at Pymatuning. Was on a channel just northeast of Stocker.'s Island(towards the dam). They were so big, when frozen stiff and put into my 5 gal ice fishing bucket, their tails extended 2" above top of the bucket!(had one 5# eye in there also!) Was interesting in that there was a white-out that day, couldn't see the next fisherman ten feet from you. That and the fact that the day before(per a good friend), a pack of ice fishermen in that same area, had the most extraordinary day catching MANY eight to ten pounders(eyes) during a flurry, also during a white-out!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

It seems like a good time on the ice. We're getting into that time where we can get on the bigger reservoirs. (i hope)....thanks for the input.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

snag said:


> Years ago at mosquito wb bob and I got into some out from the cemetery but none since.


That was a blast...with as many that are in West branch you would think you could find them through the ice....gonna have to work on that.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Three Winters ago I got into some on Lake Milton. They were the biggest I had ever caught or seen. Not only were they 15 inches long they were very heavy due to having been feeding on the numerous shad that are in the lake. 
I agree with Westbranchbob too that you should be able to get some at West Branch some day when there is ice.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

For sure on west branch for the white bass, have to go out far I think toward the channel. Being the lake is open now it might be into February now if it stays cold, hopefully sooner.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Right....W branch is where i was thinking too. The biggest bay on the slow side would produce also. Ive caught everything in that bay...pike...musky...white/blk cappie....white bass...and even a walleye.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah the west end off the gravel ramp was locked up on Wednesday , so it should be getting more solid now, carefully getting on .the shore was open a good distance out a board wouldn't help .


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok...dang it...now you got me thinking...I've been out towards the channel before...we punched 20 some holes marked 3 fish...I'm thinking some kind of a long point or deep saddle in front of a bay...and id put money on them being suspended...they may now be as aggressive as pike in the winter but they still operate at a fairly high level in cold water...we get the ice I'm gonna go for it..I've spent all my ice time on that lake looking for crappie and eyes...maybe it's time to switch gears.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Did good at Mosquito on white bass several years ago, off of 305 in the stumps. They were suspended at 6' over 12' of water. Caught them on a small chartreuse football jig tipped with waxes.


----------

